

Quarter of US iPhones 'unlocked' - justinwhitefoot
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7214873.stm

======
mikelikespie
I think these statistics about how much money is lost in revenue is silly.
Nobody cared to think if people would have bought the iPhone in the first
place without knowing they were going to be unlockable.

------
kirubakaran
This means at&t sucks so bad that people risk bricking their iPhone to
jailbreak it. I hope at&t gets the message.

